# Bear Hunting in other states



## Mattval (Nov 6, 2021)

*So I was wondering does anyone no if there are good opportunities for public land bear hunting in other Sourthern States? *
*-Non resident over the counter tags*
*Any one have any experience?*
*I was thinking tennesse, kentucky, NC of course. What about the Virginias?*


----------



## jbogg (Nov 6, 2021)

Georgia has such a Long bear season, and with two tags I have never considered hunting out of state in the south. I have often thought about going out west for a spring bear hunt however.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 6, 2021)

Great public bear huntin' in Western NC but if you don't have a pack of dogs you're wasting your time.


----------



## splatek (Nov 7, 2021)

I concur with @jbogg and @whitetailfreak about GA season and Western NC. I think the same applies for SC. 
I heard on a podcast that a few folks were going to start pushing for an Alabama bear season, but cannot confirm that, but like Bogg said, with such a long season, and also 3 regions to hunt them... really had no interest. If I go to another state (unlikely) I think I would want to hunt something we don't have, elk, moose, caribou, etc. 

What's the motivation?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 7, 2021)

Not a southern state, however, Pennsylvania has an estimated bear population of 20,000 and in 2019 the bear harvest was 4,653.  Also there is *2.2 million acres of State Forest Land*; 1.5 million acres of State Game Land; 500,000 acres of National Forest (Allegheny) public land to hunt.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 7, 2021)

There are parts of alabama that should be opening soon for some limited tags I would think. Theyre not short on yogis in some areas.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 7, 2021)

I wish FL had a season. I bet there are some bruisers in Ocala NF


----------



## Professor (Nov 8, 2021)

In the SE I think GA is the place to be, unless you have dogs and good contacts in NC. My son and I hunted in Idaho. It was a completely different experience. We were planning an Arizona hunt this year but it did not happen. The tags in both states are cheap and these are spring hunts, so that and the adventure justify the travel. I have considered hunting in both Penn and Maine. I hope to hunt both in the next few years.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2021)

Raylander said:


> I wish FL had a season. I bet there are some bruisers in Ocala NF



There are, and also in the Panhandle.


----------



## Professor (Nov 8, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> There are, and also in the Panhandle.


Big ones down around the Ga line.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 8, 2021)

Western NC is great if you have a pack of bear hounds. Densest population of bears in the lower 48.  Millions of acres of good public land. Otherwise, without dogs, no. All the regs are set up for dog hunting. You see bear after bear before the season opens. After that first morning, they go nocturnal.


----------



## Resica (Nov 8, 2021)

20,000 bears in Pa. they say. Not a southern state and no dog hunting. They mostly get a gang together and drive them up here, during gun season anyway. They shoot a boatload and quite a few over 600lbs up to a little over 800lbs.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 8, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Western NC is great if you have a pack of bear hounds. Densest population of bears in the lower 48.  Millions of acres of good public land. Otherwise, without dogs, no. All the regs are set up for dog hunting. You see bear after bear before the season opens. After that first morning, they go nocturnal.



I understand the dog hunting lobby is very powerful in North Carolina, but with the 
Incredibly high density of bears why does your DNR not open the season early enough for non-dog hunters to have an opportunity. In the mountain region It looked to me like the first season was open for roughly 30 days starting on October 18, and then for essentially the last two weeks of December.  It appears that the Hunter without dogs does not have much of a voice in North Carolina.  That’s a real shame with such a plentiful resource.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> There are, and also in the Panhandle.



FWC says ~4K bear in the state. Only one hunt in the last 25+ years. Im sure there are some certified beasts running around those swamps


----------



## Mattval (Nov 9, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> Not a southern state, however, Pennsylvania has an estimated bear population of 20,000 and in 2019 the bear harvest was 4,653.  Also there is *2.2 million acres of State Forest Land*; 1.5 million acres of State Game Land; 500,000 acres of National Forest (Allegheny) public land to hunt.


Thanks dude I will look into penns


----------



## Mattval (Nov 9, 2021)

Professor said:


> In the SE I think GA is the place to be, unless you have dogs and good contacts in NC. My son and I hunted in Idaho. It was a completely different experience. We were planning an Arizona hunt this year but it did not happen. The tags in both states are cheap and these are spring hunts, so that and the adventure justify the travel. I have considered hunting in both Penn and Maine. I hope to hunt both in the next few years.


*I forgot about Maine  Do you know if they have over the counter tags?*


----------



## Professor (Nov 9, 2021)

Mattval said:


> *I forgot about Maine  Do you know if they have over the counter tags?*


You buy a tag and non resident license.


----------



## jasonduke (Nov 10, 2021)

So I was wondering does anyone know if there are good opportunities for public land bear hunting in the other Southern States?
-Nonresident over the counter tags
Does anyone have any experience?
I was thinking of Tennesse, Kentucky, NC of course. What about the Virginias?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 10, 2021)

jasonduke said:


> So I was wondering does anyone know if there are good opportunities for public land bear hunting in the other Southern States?
> -Nonresident over the counter tags
> Does anyone have any experience?
> I was thinking of Tennesse, Kentucky, NC of course. What about the Virginias?


NC has over the counter tags. And millions of acres of public land with bears. That are mostly nocturnal after the hounds hit the woods on opening day.


----------



## NMH5050 (Nov 10, 2021)

I went on a guided bear hunt with dogs in NC and it's a lot of fun to see the dogs work. Its pretty much a guarantee that you will get one if you hunt with hounds men in NC that are reputable. Send me a PM is you want my guides information.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 10, 2021)

I thought it was eastern NC that had the really huge bears and densest population(?)  Dismal Swamp and those parts.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 10, 2021)

Imagine seeing this.  Coastal Carolina bears.


----------



## Cpperhead3 (Nov 11, 2021)

I’ve hunted a good bit and own a bear camp on the coast. There is more public land out there than people realize. If a man wants to still hunt bears out there it’s very possible. Same in the mountains. I see a good many bears in the nc mountains when out looking for hog sign. Hunting them without dogs is possible.


----------



## Cpperhead3 (Nov 11, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Imagine seeing this.  Coastal Carolina bears.
> 
> View attachment 1115875



this picture was taken in Hyde county. An excellent place to hunt public land on the coast.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 11, 2021)

Cpperhead3 said:


> this picture was taken in Hyde county. An excellent place to hunt public land on the coast.



Thanks I wasn't sure exactly where.   Well if anyone here wants to make a trip next year let me know. Not sure how their system works with non-res but there's a year to plan it.  Probably covered up in hunters too,  I don't know enough yet.


----------



## Cpperhead3 (Nov 11, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Thanks I wasn't sure exactly where.   Well if anyone here wants to make a trip next year let me know. Not sure how their system works with non-res but there's a year to plan it.  Probably covered up in hunters too,  I don't know enough yet.



Not at all. You will be in a world of private land. Not many folks waste time on public land. Look into the Dare bombing range quota hunts. It will be worth your while.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 11, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Imagine seeing this.  Coastal Carolina bears.View attachment 1115875


Awesome Photo!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2021)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I thought it was eastern NC that had the really huge bears and densest population(?)  Dismal Swamp and those parts.


The coastal bears are quite a bit bigger on average because of crop farming. Some of the biggest on the planet. The populations are higher in the mountains. The Smoky Mountains have the highest concentration of black bears in the US outside of Alaska.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2021)

Cpperhead3 said:


> I’ve hunted a good bit and own a bear camp on the coast. There is more public land out there than people realize. If a man wants to still hunt bears out there it’s very possible. Same in the mountains. I see a good many bears in the nc mountains when out looking for hog sign. Hunting them without dogs is possible.


Hunting them without dogs would be very possible and productive if there was part of the season when you couldn't run dogs. It is possible anyway on private land, but they go nocturnal on the national forest land after the first day or two of hound season. It's just a fact. I see bears almost every day before the dogs are turned loose, and pretty much none after. Year after year after decade.

And realize that I am not against hound hunting at all. I was born into a multi-generational family of hound hunters, and owned a pack myself for a good portion of my life. I love the dogs, the sport, and the tradition. But, it's just a fact that NC bear regulations are geared totally and completely toward hound hunters. And everybody doesn't have the time or money to keep a pack of bear hounds. I would love to see a week or two of bear season in NC where hounds weren't allowed. If nothing else, just open deer muzzleloader season to bears with no dogs.


----------



## Cpperhead3 (Nov 13, 2021)

I


NCHillbilly said:


> Hunting them without dogs would be very possible and productive if there was part of the season when you couldn't run dogs. It is possible anyway on private land, but they go nocturnal on the national forest land after the first day or two of hound season. It's just a fact. I see bears almost every day before the dogs are turned loose, and pretty much none after. Year after year after decade.
> 
> And realize that I am not against hound hunting at all. I was born into a multi-generational family of hound hunters, and owned a pack myself for a good portion of my life. I love the dogs, the sport, and the tradition. But, it's just a fact that NC bear regulations are geared totally and completely toward hound hunters. And everybody doesn't have the time or money to keep a pack of bear hounds. I would love to see a week or two of bear season in NC where hounds weren't allowed. If nothing else, just open deer muzzleloader season to bears with no dogs.



I agree that it makes it more difficult but I have seen 3 bear just in the last couple weeks while bow hunting. All this is around Franklin. Of course I brought my dogs in the next day and ran/treed them but let them go.    I’m still getting daylight trail cam pictures on a weekly basis of good size bear. 

There is several sanctuaries that offer still hunts as well that are just as long as the Georgia quota dog hunt. Mount Mitchell comes to mind.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 13, 2021)

Cpperhead3 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I agree that it makes it more difficult but I have seen 3 bear just in the last couple weeks while bow hunting. All this is around Franklin. Of course I brought my dogs in the next day and ran/treed them but let them go.    I’m still getting daylight trail cam pictures on a weekly basis of good size bear.
> ...


That on Nantahala forest, or private? They're gone in daylight on NF here in Haywood.


----------



## Cpperhead3 (Nov 13, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> That on Nantahala forest, or private? They're gone in daylight on NF here in Haywood.



All on national forest. I’ve got cameras set up on old poorly managed government food plots mainly for hogs/deer, all I get is bear here lately it seems. Got one set up on some persimmon trees. Several bear starting to hit those.


----------



## n2BlackBearz (Nov 15, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> Not a southern state, however, Pennsylvania has an estimated bear population of 20,000 and in 2019 the bear harvest was 4,653.  Also there is *2.2 million acres of State Forest Land*; 1.5 million acres of State Game Land; 500,000
> of National Forest (Allegheny) public land to hunt.


.  

I was 17, born & raised in PA til then, and I scored my first Bear in Warren County, PA, (the Allegheny forest mentioned), a 450 pound male. That beast was the was the catalyst that made Bear hunting my passion and favorite pastime. I live north of Atlanta now, but also hunt VA periodically (hunt planned for December), but have seen over 70 Bears here in GA; many opportunities here with lots of quality animals.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 17, 2021)

n2BlackBearz said:


> .
> 
> I was 17, born & raised in PA til then, and I scored my first Bear in Warren County, PA, (the Allegheny forest mentioned), a 450 pound male. That beast was the was the catalyst that made Bear hunting my passion and favorite pastime. I live north of Atlanta now, but also hunt VA periodically (hunt planned for December), but have seen over 70 Bears here in GA; many opportunities here with lots of quality animals.



My grandparents had a farm in Potter County, spent a lot of time there growing up.  Lived in Crawford County until I moved to Georgia at 19.  Hunted many times in the Hickory Creek Wilderness Area and other places in Warren County.


----------



## Resica (Nov 17, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> My grandparents had a farm in Potter County, spent a lot of time there growing up.  Lived in Crawford County until I moved to Georgia at 19.  Hunted many times in the Hickory Creek Wilderness Area and other places in Warren County.


Hunted SGL around Roulette(Potter) many moons ago.


----------



## bany (Nov 18, 2021)

It’s a small world. Grew up in Venango county. Bear hunted Warren county, Truman’s or minister area. First hunt was in ’73 with a 20ga single shot. Never got one but was close a few times. Been in Georgia 26 years!


----------



## Resica (Nov 18, 2021)

May go up this weekend and grouse hunt. Bear starts Saturday and they can hunt them Sunday too, I believe.


----------



## bany (Nov 18, 2021)

Yessir on Sunday. I’m kicking around buying the bear tag. It will be in the first couple days of deer season too. And yes I’m going for a few days atleast!


----------



## Resica (Nov 18, 2021)

bany said:


> Yessir on Sunday. I’m kicking around buying the bear tag. It will be in the first couple days of deer season too. And yes I’m going for a few days atleast!


Where ya going?


----------



## bany (Nov 18, 2021)

1B. Around Franklin, venango co. Maybe 2F also


----------



## Resica (Nov 18, 2021)

bany said:


> 1B. Around Franklin, venango co. Maybe 2F also


Good luck sir. I may be above State College in Centre and Clinton, 2G


----------



## bany (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks and much luck to you Sir!


----------



## Professor (Nov 19, 2021)

bany said:


> Thanks and much luck to you Sir!


Bany, what does that country look like? Is it similar to our mountains?


----------



## bany (Nov 19, 2021)

Rolling hills and farmland a lot of hardwood. Some pretty good size hills or small mountains. Pretty similar to a lot of north Georgia.


----------



## Professor (Nov 19, 2021)

bany said:


> Rolling hills and farmland a lot of hardwood. Some pretty good size hills or small mountains. Pretty similar to a lot of north Georgia.


Do you hunt public land?


----------



## bany (Nov 20, 2021)

Professor said:


> Do you hunt public land?


Its all private, back In the day we hunted the Allegheny National Forest for bear and turkey.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Went grouse huntin this morn. Found where a bear was laying down and a pile of scat a couple feet away. State Forest land. Didn't hear any close shootin.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Get any grouse?


----------



## Raylander (Nov 20, 2021)

Resica said:


> View attachment 1117971



Looks like a fruitcake


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Not a flush? Did see a nice buck.


----------



## Resica (Nov 20, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Looks like a fruitcake


Has grape seeds in it. Not sure about the red ones.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 25, 2021)

WV has a good population of bears in the mountains and some counties you're allowed 2 bears, just have to buy a bear damage stamp over the counter or online.  Bring a good pair of boots


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 25, 2021)

Resica said:


> Has grape seeds in it. Not sure about the red ones.


Maybe autumn olives?


----------

